# Trip to Banff



## janej (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

I am just getting ready to plan my 2010 trip to the Canadian Rockies.  We secured an exchange to Banff Gate mountain Resort for July 16-23.  Since the check out date is Friday, I'd like to extend the vacation to the next Monday.  Where can I go from there for 2-3 days?  Should I book round trip flight to Calgory?  Or is there another airport I might depart from to avoid backtrack?

Many thanks,

Jane


----------



## Canuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Depends what you want to see.  Radium and Fairmont Hot Springs are lovely and just a few hours down the road....sorry can't remember the distance...but not far.  You would still fly out of Calgary.  If you wanted to see some vineyards and lake area you could head into British Columbia, Kelowna and area and then fly out of Kelowna.  That is about a 5-6 hour drive.....again I'm not sure of the distance, but more of a drive then Radium and Fairmont.


----------



## janej (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the suggestion.  I did a quick google search on Fairmont Hot Springs and liked the idea.  It is 2 hours away from Banff.  It seems to be ideal.  

We also planned to visit the Jasper national park area during the week.  I wonder if I should revise the plan to do a day trip to the Hot Springs area and spend the weekend driving up to Jasper.


----------



## Hornet441 (Sep 1, 2009)

Fairmont is definitely worth the trip but you will encounter some backtracking if you decide to go that way. I would suggest a trip along the Icefield Highway, spend a night in Jasper. Next day take the Yellowhead to Edmonton, spend the rest of the day and night. Following day head back to Calgary for departure. No backtracking and you will not be disappointed with the drive.


----------



## janej (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion.  I mapped out Edmonton on google map.  It seems to be a good route.  I am not familiar with the area and did not get too much information from a quick search.  Is the main attraction the Edmonton town or the drive to Edmonton?  Do I need more time at Jasper?

I am leaning towards visiting the hot springs area for one day during the week we are at Banff, then spend the following weekend going North.  We will have 3 more nights, 2-3 days depends on when we leave Banff on Friday.   I am getting excited looking at the pictures on internet.


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 1, 2009)

Personally, I would rather take the Icefields Parkway both up and down vs. going to Edmonton from Jasper.  I am a fast driver, I like to get to where I am going in as short as time as possible.  Given that, I find it next to impossible to drive between Calgary & Jasper in under 8 hours and usually take close to 10.  This is a 4.5 hour drive at most without stops.  There is just so much to see and do, either hiking or staying close to the highway that I think you should return on the Icefields Parkway.  Fairmont is nice and the drive down, especially near Radium is very nice but the Parkway is spectacular.  I would allow a full day driving up, spend 2 nights in Jasper so that the day after arrival can be spent exploring the sites up there (Maligne Lake, Maligne Canyon, etc.) and then spend another full day returning down the Parkway.  This itinerary would allow doing Fairmont as a day trip from Banff if you choose to go down there.

I would fly into Calgary and skip the idea of flying into/out of any other airport unless you are going to add a full week to your trip.

Jane, there are a few locals who post on tug and also several who have visited the area; if you tell us your interests, I am confident that you will get some great suggestions.


----------



## RIMike (Sep 1, 2009)

*Not sure about backtracking...but*



janej said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just getting ready to plan my 2010 trip to the Canadian Rockies.  We secured an exchange to Banff Gate mountain Resort for July 16-23.  Since the check out date is Friday, I'd like to extend the vacation to the next Monday.  Where can I go from there for 2-3 days?  Should I book round trip flight to Calgory?  Or is there another airport I might depart from to avoid backtrack?
> 
> ...



Jane, I will be out at Banff Gate Mountain Resort the next week July31, but if I were going to spend a few extra days I would either drive over the Mt Revelstoke and Glacier National Parks (Canada) or go up to Jasper National Park and spend the time there.  Both are beautiful.  You will have already had a week to enjoy Banff, Kootenay and Yoho National Parks.  Jasper has the most wildlife of all the parks, but the Meadows in the Sky at Mt Revelstoke National Park is amazing.  You can not go wrong with either choice.


----------



## RIMike (Sep 1, 2009)

*Yes....*



janej said:


> Thanks a lot for the suggestion.  I did a quick google search on Fairmont Hot Springs and liked the idea.  It is 2 hours away from Banff.  It seems to be ideal.
> 
> We also planned to visit the Jasper national park area during the week.  I wonder if I should revise the plan to do a day trip to the Hot Springs area and spend the weekend driving up to Jasper.



Spend a day in Fairmont Hot Springs area (stayed there the last time I visited the Canadian Rockies) but the extra days would be better up at Jasper National Park or Mt Revelstoke National Park (you pass through Glacier NP to get to Mt Revelstoke)


----------



## shagnut (Sep 1, 2009)

Jane as suggested earlier take the parkway to Jasper. It took me forever to get there because I had to stop at every turnoff. We also did the snocoach which I thought was well worth the money. We stayed in a guest house which is like a b & b without the breakfast. 

Be sure to go to Yoho and then all the way up to the Emerald Pool./lake.  Beautiful scenery. 

I have a trip report oy under travel tales. You will need to go to the very earliest pages to read it.  I also have pics at Snapfish. I will need you to pm me with your e mail addy if you want to see them.  shaggy


----------



## janej (Sep 1, 2009)

*So many places to see...*

Mt Revelstoke National Park looks wonderful.  Do I have to make a choice between Mt Revelstoke and Japser?  Would it be possible to fit both in my 10 day trip without feeling rushed all the time?


----------



## DianneL (Sep 1, 2009)

We were at Banff Gate Mountain Resort last year.  The resort was just right for our needs.  It is rustic and not the Ritz, but clean and comfortable.  You are traveling to one of the most beautiful spots in the world, the Canadian Rockies.  One night during our week's stay, we traveled to Jasper and spent the night there in a B&B.   Have a great trip.


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 2, 2009)

janej said:


> Mt Revelstoke National Park looks wonderful.  Do I have to make a choice between Mt Revelstoke and Japser?  Would it be possible to fit both in my 10 day trip without feeling rushed all the time?



You would certainly need to devote a full day to visit Mt. Revelstoke and much of that day would be spent driving unless you were not returning to Banff.  Mt. Revelstoke & Glacier National Parks are definitely worth the drive, but I would not skip Jasper to visit them.  I presume you have already checked out the websites for the national parks but just in case you haven't, http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/index.aspx


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 2, 2009)

I have done all of those trips and I used to live in Windermere which is half way between Radium and Fairmont. Personally, I would opt for either the Windermere Valley ( Radium - Fairmont ) or Jasper.

To go to the Windermere Valley, you will travel through the Kooteney National Park which is very scenic as well as the valley. We stayed at an excellent B&B just off the highway in Windermere a few years ago which is a good central location for exploring the valley and visiting Fairmont & Radium. You will have the 3 hour drive back to Calgary to get to the airport. Another option is do it as a loop via Golden, BC. one way and through the Kooteney NP the other way. It will take a little longer but you will not be backtracking except from Lake Louise to Calgary.

We did the Banff to Jasper trip in 2005. It is also very scenic. We drove up to Jasper and stayed there at an excellent small boutique hotel Park Place Inn right in downtown Jasper. Here is a link to the Park Place Inn:

http://www.parkplaceinn.com/rooms.html

We had to go back to Calgary for a week to attend my nieces wedding. We flew in and out of Calgary. We drove back down to Saskatchewan River Crossing and then took highway 11 across to Red Deer stopping at Rocky Mountain House for the night and then over to Drumheller for a night and then on to Calgary where we stayed for 7 nights downtown at the Hyatt Regency. I also wrote about our trip in the Travel Tales forum.


----------



## eal (Sep 4, 2009)

If you decide on the Windemere Valley it might be worthwhile to check out flights from Cranbrook - I know that Delta flies out of there.


----------



## RIMike (Sep 17, 2009)

*Wish we had planned more time at Mt Revelstoke*



janej said:


> Mt Revelstoke National Park looks wonderful.  Do I have to make a choice between Mt Revelstoke and Japser?  Would it be possible to fit both in my 10 day trip without feeling rushed all the time?



We did go to Mt Revelstoke on our trip to the Canadian Rockies the last time, but only planned for half a day there and half a day at Glacier.  While we enjoyed every place, we really liked Mt. Revelstoke's Meadows in the Sky.  It is where we almost saw Grizzly Bears...they had to shut down the Meadows because of them.  But Jasper has the most wildlife...each has something special, it just depends on what is more important to you.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 17, 2009)

Are you going to come early and spend a day or two at the Stampede?  It would be a shame to miss it.  You've received excellent sugestions I have a summer place at Windermere which is a lovely area minutes from Fairmont with great hot springs so obviously I like that area.  I also agree that the icefields is worth driving both directions. It's amazing how different the mountains look going the other direction.  If you want something other than mountains the Drumheller area is worth a look particularly if anyone is in to dinosaurs.  Not only is there an excellent museum(Tyrell) the scenery is great and there are unique hoodoos.  Let us know your plans as they devlop. I own at Banff Rocky but really love Banff Gate since it is so remote and quiet.

Joan


----------



## janej (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Joan,

I've seen some pictures Shaggy took at the Stampede.  But I don't know anything about it.  Do you have a link or some information?

I am thinking about extending the vacation a few more days.  There are so many places to see.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 18, 2009)

janej said:


> Hi Joan,
> 
> I've seen some pictures Shaggy took at the Stampede.  But I don't know anything about it.  Do you have a link or some information?
> 
> ...



Jane, here is the link to the Calgary Stampede.  It is too early for next year's entertainment to be announced - look for those announcements during the first 3-5 months of 2010.  During Stampede, Calgary turns into a large party town and there are events breakfast, noon & dinner throughout the city that will provide free entertainment & meals (all the flap jacks & beans you can eat!) on both a large and small scale.  If you have any connections at all to companies doing business in Calgary, use them as the better private venues also include alcohol (at breakfast too!).  

During Stampede, you can expect to see some of the top country acts (for $) in the city or you can also catch some 60's-90's groups for free or very low admission.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm glad Gary gave you the link as I don't know how but to me what makes the Stampede are those free breakfasts and square dancing parties downtown or at the malls and the rodeo and chuckwagon races at Stampede Park. Other than that it's just an exhibition.  Still it attracts lots of visitors and is even pictured on some of those 1-800 RV 4 rent vehicles.  It pays some of the best money on the rodeo circuit so we get the most talented coeboys and chuckwagon drivers.  You don't need more than 2 days and could squeeze it into 1 if you had to.  Calgary does turn into a party town and the large companies(oil especially) throw great parties.  Sadly as a teacher I don't get invited. I loved it when I was a courier downtown and would just stop for breakfasts or dancing in the streets.  Now I basically just take my kids for the rides when I'm not out timesharing somewhere else.  I do think you should spend a bit of time researching a few ideas before booking your flights.  

Joan


----------



## janej (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, calgarygary!

That sounds so much fun.  I actually found the dates under the FAQ: The 2010 Calgary Stampede is from July 9 -18, 2010. Tickets go on sale October 5, 2009.  What tickets do I need?  We've never seen live rodeo before.  That should be interesting.  Do I need to get tickets as soon as they go on sale?


----------



## calgarygary (Sep 19, 2009)

janej said:


> Thanks, calgarygary!
> 
> That sounds so much fun.  I actually found the dates under the FAQ: The 2010 Calgary Stampede is from July 9 -18, 2010. Tickets go on sale October 5, 2009.  What tickets do I need?  We've never seen live rodeo before.  That should be interesting.  Do I need to get tickets as soon as they go on sale?



janej - it depends upon whether you want to see rodeo, chuckwagons or both.  Tickets to these events provide you access to the Stampede grounds but as Tacoma mentioned, the grounds are just another exhibition.  The rodeo is held during the day and if you have never been to one, is well worth checking out.  The chuckwagon races are held in the early evening and that ticket also is combined with the evening production show & fireworks.  These events are not for all as there is a possibility that an animal can be hurt or killed and because of this, may offend some people.  

As mentioned earlier, if you have any connections to either companies doing business in Calgary or Stampede sponsors, now is the time to call in favours as access to the private parties, rodeo infield or chuckwagon barns gives a never to be forgotten experience.  I have had the opportunity to be in the infield and the barns while my wife has had box seats with deluxe catering and it really spoils you for the years you don't have these perks.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Jane, I came in one day early just so I could see the parade and the rodeo. I also did the close so I could see the chuckwagon & the closing show. It was absolutely wonderful!! Thanks to some tuggers who live in the area it was a trip I'll never forget!!  shaggy


----------



## SJRSONG (Sep 20, 2009)

*Jasper*



DianneL said:


> We were at Banff Gate Mountain Resort last year.  The resort was just right for our needs.  It is rustic and not the Ritz, but clean and comfortable.  You are traveling to one of the most beautiful spots in the world, the Canadian Rockies.  One night during our week's stay, we traveled to Jasper and spent the night there in a B&B.   Have a great trip.




How long does it take from Banff to Jasper?  Is it doable to do it one day?


----------



## eal (Sep 20, 2009)

It is about 175 miles from Banff townsite to Jasper townsite.  The road is incredibly scenic with many pull-outs.  It is also a windy road with lots of traffic.  

We drove the road on our honeymoon and took 7 hours to do the trip, including a stop at the Athabasca Glacier and a ride on a snow coach, but we were taking pictures at almost every bend in the road.  

You should allow about 4 to 5 hours for the trip.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 21, 2009)

TUG101 said:


> How long does it take from Banff to Jasper?  Is it doable to do it one day?



If you are talking about doing it one way then the answer is yes. To go up and back in one day would be really pushing it. We drove up in 1 day and stayed in Jasper for the night. We stayed at the Park Place Inn in downtown Jasper which I highly recommend.

http://www.parkplaceinn.com/rooms.html

The second time we went to Jasper we stayed at the Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge as part of the Rocky Mountaineer Train tour. I definitely do NOT recommend the Jasper Parker Lodge. They charge 5* prices for a place that isn't even close to 4* quality or service.

Apart from stopping along the way to see the sights, you should allow some time in Jasper to take the drive to Maligne Lake:

http://www.malignelake.com/

You should also do the gondola at Jasper.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive been to the this area 3 times.  The first 2 times was for 10 days.  I said I would never only go for a week.  So last summer we went for 2 weeks.  It still wasnt enough time.  There is so much to do in the area and all of its amazingly beautiful.  

If you are hikers (even  moderately)  get the book "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies".  It is a good book for hikes but its a good book to tell you about different diversions to the main attractions.  

For instance, my favorite is Moraine Lake.  You can do the mile hike around the lake, ok but kind of crowded and then take one of the other hikes (dont even have to move your car)  and you get a different lake that is just as pretty and not very many people. That is about a 5 mile hike round trip.  

If you go to Kootenay National Park make sure you get a map and it will tell you the highlights.  The painted pots is very interesting and Marble Canyon is beautiful and there is very little walking.  

Try not to make this trip a fast hurry hurry trip.  You wont be able to see everything so enjoy what you do. We took lots of picnic lunches.  Your condo is wonderful and they were very helpful with directions, etc.  

Again, have lots of fun.  The Canadian Rockies is one of the most beautiful places on this earth.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive been to the this area 3 times.  The first 2 times was for 10 days.  I said I would never only go for a week.  So last summer we went for 2 weeks.  It still wasnt enough time.  There is so much to do in the area and all of its amazingly beautiful.  

If you are hikers (even  moderately)  get the book "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies".  It is a good book for hikes but its a good book to tell you about different diversions to the main attractions.  

For instance, my favorite is Moraine Lake.  You can do the mile hike around the lake, ok but kind of crowded and then take one of the other hikes (dont even have to move your car)  and you get a different lake that is just as pretty and not very many people. That is about a 5 mile hike round trip.  

If you go to Kootenay National Park make sure you get a map and it will tell you the highlights.  The painted pots is very interesting and Marble Canyon is beautiful and there is very little walking.  

Try not to make this trip a fast hurry hurry trip.  You wont be able to see everything so enjoy what you do. We took lots of picnic lunches.  Your condo is wonderful and they were very helpful with directions, etc.  

Again, have lots of fun.  The Canadian Rockies is  so beautiful  it will make you cry.


----------



## Clintshare (Sep 22, 2009)

*Wish I was going back*

We flew to Calgary, rented a car and drove to Jasper. It's a haul but do-able. We spent a week in a hotel in Jasper and day-tripped and hiked alot. Jasper townsite is a small walking around town. Easy to find Angel Glacier, Mt Edith Cavell, Miette Hotsprings, hiked Maligne Canyon (don't miss this), Athabasca Glacier, Patricia Lake, drove West on Yellowhead Highway to Mt. Robson (clouded over unfortunately). We rode the gondola in Jasper. Watched trains go thru Jasper. One thing we will do when we return is take the Skeena train at least to Prince George. It's a short trip, inexpensive and goes thru some spectacular scenery. Google it. You can book in Jasper at the train station.

After Jasper we drove down Icefields Parkway to Banff. Stopping at Num-ji-tah lodge www.num-ti-jah.com. It's an old historic place. Neat! Columbia Glacier, Athabasca Falls are along the way. You must see Peyto Lake, and Takakkawa falls in Yoho NP. Stop at the famous "Spiral tunnels" near Lake Louise. There will be folks there waiting for a train to come through. If you have patience and time it is worth a wait. Lake Louise is spectacular and a moderate hike to Agnes tea house up in the mountains is rewarding. Lake Louise was crowded when we were there, and somone suggested we go to Moraine Lake close by. There is a nice lodge with decent food and a good hiking trail to Consolation Lakes. During bear season, you are urged to travel the trail with a group of 4 or more. We waited for more folks before we ventured out.

In Banff area, We stayed at Banff Mountain Gate east of Banff in Canmore. Numerous hiking trails, lakes and waterfalls to see in Banff area. Two Jack Lake, Lake Minnewanka (mountain goat sighting guaranteed), Johnston Falls,  Bow River Falls...

We did a lot of driving in a spectacular area of the planet. The turquoise color of the lakes is overwhelming against the snow capped craggy peaks. The area is breathtaking !!!

Food shopping is not so hot in Jasper, but Banff has a Safeway, Canmore has two Canadian chains that are quite good.


I agree with other posters that there is so much to see and do that one week is not enough time. If only a week I would split the trip. A week in Banff... then go back and do another week in Jasper (we didn't find a timeshare in Jasper). We were in the Can Rockies for two weeks and missed out on Emerald lake, the Skeena train, a couple of hikes that were recommended.  In the two weeks we never encountered "Well. What are we going to do today" 

BTW. We went in early September. Temps were fine. Some days we needed long sleeves.

Have fun!


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry duplicate post


----------

